# Intuizione, espressione, comunicazione



## Minerva (24 Novembre 2010)

forse possiamo avvicinarci alla non definizione di arte contemporanea prendendo in esame questi tre elementi.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Novembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse possiamo avvicinarci alla non definizione di arte contemporanea prendendo in esame questi tre elementi.


Credo sia necessario mettere insieme capacità comunicativa ed onestà intellettuale.
La prima serve per poter davvero lanciare un messaggio comprensibile, ma la seconda deve garantire che il messaggio ci sia davvero

Io posso intuire in qualcosa, qualsiasi cosa, posso averne un'interpretazione personale particolare che per me si esprime in un certo modo. Se voglio comunicarla, però, devo adeguarmi ad un linguaggio comprensibile, altrimenti faccio solo dell'ermetismo sterile.

L'estetica poi, è tutta un'altra minestra.


----------



## Sterminator (24 Novembre 2010)

*1)Intuizione;*

           Intuisco che chi mi sta davanti non capisce un cazzo;

*2)Espressione*;

           Mi esprimo con paroloni astrusi e senza senso, facendo  leva sul senso d'inferiorita' specie degli arricchiti, poco "studiati";

*3)Comunicazione;
*
Gli comunico cifre sballate che piu' so' sballate e piu' fanno scattare molle cerebrali altrettanto sballate;

(promosso?)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Novembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *1)Intuizione;*
> 
> Intuisco che chi mi sta davanti non capisce un cazzo;
> 
> ...


 
*110 cum lauda!!!!!!!*


----------



## Sterminator (24 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *110 cum lauda!!!!!!!*


ed il bacio?

(ao' senza lingua pero')

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Novembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ed il bacio?
> 
> (ao' senza lingua pero')
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ti mando la "Marina" a darti il bacio, ti va? :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (24 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Credo sia necessario mettere insieme capacità comunicativa ed onestà intellettuale.*
> *La prima serve per poter davvero lanciare un messaggio comprensibile, ma la seconda deve garantire che il messaggio ci sia davvero*
> 
> Io posso intuire in qualcosa, qualsiasi cosa, posso averne un'interpretazione personale particolare che per me si esprime in un certo modo. *Se voglio comunicarla, però, devo adeguarmi ad un linguaggio comprensibile, altrimenti faccio solo dell'ermetismo sterile.*
> ...


 non stiamo parlando di pubblicità ...non è questione di far arrivare il messaggio ma di esprimersi e nessun artista è tenuto ad "adeguarsi", anzi diventa tale quando è lui stesso ad inventarsi un linguaggio.
per quanto riguarda fontana ..hai idea di quanto studio ci sia dietro a quelle che consideri sciocchezze?
prima di arrivare al movimento spazialista?
sì, l'estetica è un altra cosa


----------



## Minerva (24 Novembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *1)Intuizione;*
> 
> Intuisco che chi mi sta davanti non capisce un cazzo;
> 
> ...


no, guardi che oggi non interroghiamo ; magari domani si prepari sul dadaismo :singleeye:


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Novembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non stiamo parlando di pubblicità ...non è questione di far arrivare il messaggio ma di esprimersi e nessun artista è tenuto ad "adeguarsi", anzi diventa tale quando è lui stesso ad inventarsi un linguaggio.
> per quanto riguarda fontana ..hai idea di quanto studio ci sia dietro a quelle che consideri sciocchezze?
> prima di arrivare al movimento spazialista?
> sì, l'estetica è un altra cosa


 
Si, si, un lavoro enorme, come le migliaia di tomi scritti nei secoli scorsi sul sesso degli angeli. Un lavoro immane davvero!


......... soprattutto utilissimo...........:blank:


Riguardo alla comunicazione, se tu che l'hai tirata di mezzo.
Se io voglio solo esprimermi fregandomene di comunicare, ammetto che pure una scorreggia sia una forma di es-pressione..........


----------



## Minerva (24 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si, si, un lavoro enorme, come le migliaia di tomi scritti nei secoli scorsi sul sesso degli angeli. Un lavoro immane davvero!
> 
> 
> ......... soprattutto utilissimo...........:blank:
> ...


comunicare non significa necessariamente farsi capire ...
utilità???
spero che comunque non ci si aspetti da un artista contemporaneo l'esecuzione tecnicamente perfetta di giotto e artisti eccelsi di un tempo...c'è un 'evoluzione che deve rispecchiare la propria epoca, magari anche anticiparla


----------



## Sterminator (24 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ti mando la "Marina" a darti il bacio, ti va? :carneval:


Se quella "Marina" ha anche la "quarta", do' gia' ordine al porto di lasciare liberi tutti gli ormeggi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Novembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> *comunicare non significa necessariamente farsi capire ...*
> utilità???
> spero che comunque non ci si aspetti da un artista contemporaneo l'esecuzione tecnicamente perfetta di giotto e artisti eccelsi di un tempo...c'è un 'evoluzione che deve rispecchiare la propria epoca, magari anche anticiparla


 
Maddaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ma che fesserie dici?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

Se mi dici che *scrivere, comporre, scolpire, dipingere, costruire* può non voler dire farsi capire, sono daccordo con te, e quella possiamo chiamarla *espressione*, ma se voglio comunicare è idiota farlo a prescindere dalla comprensibilità!!!!!!!!!!!
Cosa fai, poi? Il "Genio incompreso"?????
Ma valavalavalavala


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Novembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se quella "Marina" ha anche la "quarta", do' gia' ordine al porto di lasciare liberi tutti gli ormeggi...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
Veramente pensavo alla figlia del Presidente!!!! :mrgreen::mexican::carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (24 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Veramente pensavo alla figlia del Presidente!!!! :mrgreen::mexican::carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


maro'...

allora mejo na seg...ops... la caritas...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (24 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Maddaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ma che fesserie dici?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> ...


 sì.
però io non sono un'artista, devo tirare il carretto e quando mi esprimo devo obbligatoriamente  farmi capire ..sennò non mangio
vado...giustappunto


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Novembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì.
> però io non sono un'artista, devo tirare il carretto e quando mi esprimo devo obbligatoriamente farmi capire ..sennò non mangio
> vado...giustappunto


 
Uffa, mi abbandoni sul più bello! 

Ci sentiamo, buon pomeriggio:up:


----------



## Sterminator (24 Novembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì.
> però io non sono un'artista, devo tirare il carretto e quando mi esprimo devo obbligatoriamente  farmi capire ..sennò non mangio
> vado...giustappunto


Beh per me, terra terra il mondo dell'arte diciamo di un certo tipo, e' stato stanato dai 3 ragazzi livornesi che misero in scacco fior fior d'imbecilli di critici super pompati ed autoreferenziali...

ed erano i critici...gli esperti, figurati i kazzoni acquirenti...:mrgreen:

comunque appoggio Alce...la comunicazione e' fondamentale...se un artista non comunica, ergo non mi suscita una beneamata fava guardando la sua opera ed io non la compro, salvo nelle speculazioni postume all'artista passato a miglior vita e che sono solo operazioni di marketting che fa leva, come ripeto, solo sull'imbecillita' pregnante degli arricchiti non lavoratori bucolici o minerari....

sintetizzo...

non vedo perche' sborsare un tot, anzi un bel tot per un originale, quando le stesse emozioni le suscitano pari pari anche fedeli copie...

mio zio, eccelso pittore a tempo perso, nel corridoio di casa sua aveva ricreato le opere piu' famose e pensa che la Gioconda l'aveva messa di fronte al "trono" ed e' vissuto benissimo ignorando l'esistenza della "Magnesia"...:mrgreen:

il lunedi' ch'era libero, apriva casa alle scolaresche...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (25 Novembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh per me, terra terra il mondo dell'arte diciamo di un certo tipo, e' stato stanato dai 3 ragazzi livornesi che misero in scacco fior fior d'imbecilli di critici super pompati ed autoreferenziali...
> 
> ed erano i critici...gli esperti, figurati i kazzoni acquirenti...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


 tuo zio è la prova che la riproduzione tecnica di un'opera è qualcosa di artigianale ed accessibile a molti, e la truffa del modigliani ci dice quello che sapevamo già molto bene e cioè che non esiste una realtà oggettiva nell'arte.
per andare all'essenza dobbiamo tenere presente che l'arte contemporanea testimonia , racconta, rappresenta il suo tempo e da qui mi pare semplice e banale accorgerci che non potrebbe farlo alla maniera di michelangelo e caravaggio.


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Novembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> tuo zio è la prova che la riproduzione tecnica di un'opera è qualcosa di artigianale ed accessibile a molti, e la truffa del modigliani ci dice quello che sapevamo già molto bene e cioè che non esiste una realtà oggettiva nell'arte.
> per andare all'essenza dobbiamo tenere presente che l'arte contemporanea testimonia , racconta, rappresenta il suo tempo e da qui mi pare semplice e banale accorgerci che non potrebbe farlo alla maniera di michelangelo e caravaggio.


A me da l'impressione che l'arte contemporanea sia solo ricerca estetica in alcuni casi e demagogia in altri, e che tutte le fanfaluche che gli vengono accreditate come "significati profondi" in realtà non si risolvano che in specchietti per allodole.
Io non ci capisco una beata cippa di arte figurativa, ma che non mi si vengano a raccontare frottole.
L'artista che vuole davvero comunicare qualcosa lo fa e basta, ed osservando una sua opera si capisce al volo. Gli altri sono solo esteti o venditori di aria fritta.


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Novembre 2010)

Ho partecipato mio malgrado attivamente alla nascita di una nuova corrente artistica che ha visto la luce il 6 gennaio del 2006 (o 7, non ricordo).
Il fondatore lavorava con me (non era quello già citato, quello era Gigi Iori che di cose ne ha dette e ne ha ancora da dire tante), ed ha passato giornate intere a parlarmi di come stava studiando il modo di "metterla giu spessa", nel senso di creare un "cartello" che fosse d'impatto per identificare il suo stile.
Ho quindi su sua richiesta buttato giù diverse cose, parecchie pagine descrittive ed interpretative, e molte sono ora parte del documento fondatorio.
Tutte balle.
Ma proprio tutte!!!!!
Questo tizio non è ancora un "grande", certo, ma le sue tele i tre zeri li hanno già raggiunti da un pezzo, e sta "crescendo".

(per chi può intendere "tutte balle" non è un'espressione casuale)


----------



## Minerva (25 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A me da l'impressione che l'arte contemporanea sia solo ricerca estetica in alcuni casi e demagogia in altri, e che tutte le fanfaluche che gli vengono accreditate come "significati profondi" in realtà non si risolvano che in specchietti per allodole.
> Io non ci capisco una beata cippa di arte figurativa, ma che non mi si vengano a raccontare frottole.
> L'artista che vuole davvero comunicare qualcosa lo fa e basta, ed osservando una sua opera si capisce al volo. Gli altri sono solo *esteti* o venditori di aria fritta.


esteti? ma se la critica maggiore è quella che l'arte contemporanea è la sconfitta dell'estetica!
mi sembra che tu e sterminatore vi fossilizziate troppo sui furbetti che ovviamente esistono e prosperano in questo mondo ma poco hanno attinenza con i concetti  di base .lasciamo perdere i giochi di galleria e di mercato .
un luogo comune da sfatare poi è che si arrivi a produrre opere casualmente, senza studio o cultura .
Andy Warhol è stato un pittore, scultore e regista sperimentando in tutti questi settori rappresentando perfettamente il tempo che viveva anche con detersivi, scatole di pomodori etc..la pop art
ogni epoca ha colui che ha la sensibilità di coglierla nella sua essenza per poi lasciarne il segno.


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Novembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> esteti? ma se la critica maggiore è quella che l'arte contemporanea è la sconfitta dell'estetica!
> mi sembra che tu e sterminatore vi fossilizziate troppo sui furbetti che ovviamente esistono e prosperano in questo mondo ma poco hanno attinenza con i concetti di base .lasciamo perdere i giochi di galleria e di mercato .
> un luogo comune da sfatare poi è che si arrivi a produrre opere casualmente, senza studio o cultura .
> Andy Warhol è stato un pittore, scultore e regista sperimentando in tutti questi settori rappresentando perfettamente il tempo che viveva anche con detersivi, scatole di pomodori etc..la pop art
> ogni epoca ha colui che ha la sensibilità di coglierla nella sua essenza per poi lasciarne il segno.


 
E' evidente che non possono certo essere tutti così, per carità, ma è l'inevitabile proliferare di parassiti intorno a chi ha davvero da dare e dire qualcosa che poi fa volume. E quello che mi da sui nervi è la stupidità di chi si lascia incantare dal......... nulla.


----------



## Minerva (25 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E' evidente che non possono certo essere tutti così, per carità, ma è l'inevitabile proliferare di parassiti intorno a chi ha davvero da dare e dire qualcosa che poi fa volume. E quello che mi da sui nervi è la stupidità di chi si lascia incantare dal......... nulla.


 e però ci vuole anche l'umiltà da parte nostra per capire che è il nulla *per noi*
personalmente non credo mai di essere in grado di stabilire quello che è o non è meritevole di definizione artistica, mi limito a goderne la bellezza /emozione/stimolo che ne derivano non pretendendo che sia lo stesso per gli altri


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Novembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> e però ci vuole anche l'umiltà da parte nostra per capire che è il nulla *per noi*
> personalmente non credo mai di essere in grado di stabilire quello che è o non è meritevole di definizione artistica, *mi limito a goderne la bellezza /emozione/stimolo che ne derivano* non pretendendo che sia lo stesso per gli altri


 
Su questo non posso che darti ragione.
Si vede che mi sono inacidito troppo con l'esperienza diretta che ti ho raccontato.


----------



## Minerva (25 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Su questo non posso che darti ragione.
> Si vede che mi sono inacidito troppo con l'esperienza diretta che ti ho raccontato.


 l'ideale sarebbe spogliarsi da preconcetti ,rasserenarsi  e porsi di fronte all'arte o presunta arte con occhi del bambino curioso e"innocente".
per quanto mi riguarda m'incanta il narciso  godo cerebralmente del graffiante magritte, sogno con chagall e vivo il 2000 anche con la street art


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Novembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ideale sarebbe spogliarsi da preconcetti ,rasserenarsi e porsi di fronte all'arte o presunta arte con occhi del bambino curioso e"innocente".
> per quanto mi riguarda m'incanta il narciso godo cerebralmente del graffiante magritte, sogno con chagall e vivo il 2000 anche con la street art


 
Visto che ormai l'ho già nominato, te lo chiedo espressamente: conosci i lavori di Gigi Iori?

http://www.gigiiori.net/ec_prodotti.asp

E' una persona di quelle che non puoi vedere se non come una sorta di "pietra preziosa". Un personaggio di una umiltà talmente naturale da lasciare disorientati. Una mente in costante fermento, mani che fanno di tutto (ed è pure pasticcere, non so se mi spiego )


----------



## Minerva (25 Novembre 2010)

non sono riuscita a mettermi gli occhi del bambino e mi si accavallavano dalì de chirico, magritte....magari ci provo stasera al ritorno da pistoia: vado a prendermi il mio cagnolone zoppo .
ma tornerò sul pezzo...stay tuned:up:


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Novembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sono riuscita a mettermi gli occhi del bambino e mi si accavallavano dalì de chirico, magritte....magari ci provo stasera al ritorno da pistoia: vado a prendermi il mio cagnolone zoppo .
> ma tornerò sul pezzo...stay tuned:up:


Cucciolo! Coccole a mille al bestiolino eh!


----------



## Sterminator (25 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Visto che ormai l'ho già nominato, te lo chiedo espressamente: conosci i lavori di Gigi Iori?
> 
> http://www.gigiiori.net/ec_prodotti.asp
> 
> E' una persona di quelle che non puoi vedere se non come una sorta di "pietra preziosa". Un personaggio di una umiltà talmente naturale da lasciare disorientati. Una mente in costante fermento, mani che fanno di tutto (ed è pure pasticcere, non so se mi spiego )


Beh mi sembra che scopiazzi alla grande l'Arcimboldo del cinquecento...

a sto punto preferisco le arcimboldolate dell'Esselunga...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Maddaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ma che fesserie dici?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> ...



A parte l'uso di "fesserie", poco carino, devo dire che ti quoto assolutamente!!! :up:
Un bacio grande!!!


----------



## Sterminator (25 Novembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> esteti? ma se la critica maggiore è quella che l'arte contemporanea è la sconfitta dell'estetica!
> mi sembra che *tu e sterminatore vi fossilizziate troppo sui furbetti che ovviamente esistono e prosperano in questo mondo ma poco hanno attinenza con i concetti  di base* .lasciamo perdere i giochi di galleria e di mercato .
> un luogo comune da sfatare poi è che si arrivi a produrre opere casualmente, senza studio o cultura .
> Andy Warhol è stato un pittore, scultore e regista sperimentando in tutti questi settori rappresentando perfettamente il tempo che viveva anche con detersivi, scatole di pomodori etc..la pop art
> ogni epoca ha colui che ha la sensibilità di coglierla nella sua essenza per poi lasciarne il segno.


Beh ma non discuto solo per l'aspetto truffaldino di quelle lenze, ma anche perche' credo fermamente che in tutti i campi i piu' grandi siano quelli del passato ed ormai di strade nuove ed ORIGINALI ce ne siano minga tropp essendo quindi inevitabile poi l'essere condizionati, vuoi inconsciamente vuoi in malafede, a rimestare robe gia' viste.

Tanto per fare ancora piu' chiarezza, anche per gli scienziati considero superiori gli antichi ai moderni, dato che certe rivoluzioni si sono avute senza mezzi tecnici oltre lo sputo ed il fil di ferro....es. Eratostene che ben 2200 anni fa calcolo' con uno scarto di poche centinaia di km (su 40.000 km) la circonferenza della terra, salvo poi non cagarlo di striscio per millenni cosi' la chiesa pote' sostenere che invece la terra fosse piatta...

ma quello si sa, Era Tosto...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

ed altri mille e mila esempi si potrebbero sciorinare...


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Novembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh ma non discuto solo per l'aspetto truffaldino di quelle lenze, ma anche perche' credo fermamente che in tutti i campi i piu' grandi siano quelli del passato ed ormai di strade nuove ed ORIGINALI ce ne siano minga tropp essendo quindi inevitabile poi l'essere condizionati, vuoi inconsciamente vuoi in malafede, a rimestare robe gia' viste.
> 
> Tanto per fare ancora piu' chiarezza, anche per gli scienziati considero superiori gli antichi ai moderni, dato che certe rivoluzioni si sono avute senza mezzi tecnici oltre lo sputo ed il fil di ferro....es. Eratostene che ben 2200 anni fa calcolo' con uno scarto di poche centinaia di km (su 40.000 km) la circonferenza della terra, salvo poi non cagarlo di striscio per millenni cosi' la chiesa pote' sostenere che invece la terra fosse piatta...
> 
> ...



Bà. 
Le scoperte sul funzionamento degli atomi, sul dualismo onda particella.
Le scoperte sulla struttura dell'Universo.
La chimica, la fisica, hanno avuto una accelerazione incredibile nell'ultimo secolo. Senza nulla togliere alla genialità degli scienziati antichi, alcune scoperte attuali, anche pesandole per le possibilità tecniche odierne, sono eccezionali.

PS te lo sccrivo anche qui... avrei bisogno di comunicare con te per una questione personale, potresti attivare le mail per favore?


----------



## Sterminator (25 Novembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Bà.
> Le scoperte sul funzionamento degli atomi, sul dualismo onda particella.
> Le scoperte sulla struttura dell'Universo.
> La chimica, la fisica,* hanno avuto una accelerazione incredibile nell'ultimo secolo*. Senza nulla togliere alla genialità degli scienziati antichi, alcune scoperte attuali, anche pesandole per le possibilità tecniche odierne, sono eccezionali.
> ...


...l'ultimo secolo...caso strano e' proprio da quando ci si e' cominciati a sganciare dall'influenza nefasta della chiesa che si e' avuta questa accelerazione, visto che per essa, da sempre freno a mano tirato per l'umanita', dovevi/devi rimanere ignorante e non giocare a fare dio (volutamente minuscolo...ahahah)....manco le sacre scritture potevi leggerti da solo, ma obbligatoriamente insieme al pretozzo di turno per non rischiare di scoprire il mare di cazzate che contengono...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

e poi dice (la faccia come il culo) ancora oggi, che la bibbia e' un testo scientifico...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

comunque una frega di "scoperte" sono conferme di intuizioni avute da scienziati senza mezzi...

Galilei per es. manco n'orologio aveva, porello, ed i tempi degli esperimenti li calcolava con l'acqua...per me il genio e' in robe simili mentre adesso il genio e' nella tecnica.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Novembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ...l'ultimo secolo...caso strano e' proprio da quando ci si e' cominciati a sganciare dall'influenza nefasta della chiesa che si e' avuta questa accelerazione, visto che per essa, da sempre freno a mano tirato per l'umanita', dovevi/devi rimanere ignorante e non giocare a fare dio (volutamente minuscolo...ahahah)....manco le sacre scritture potevi leggerti da solo, ma obbligatoriamente insieme al pretozzo di turno per non rischiare di scoprire il mare di cazzate che contiene...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...



Concordo con te che quello che mi esalta di più in una scoperta, è vedere quali difficoltà si sono dovute superare per arrivarci.
Tuttavia, non sottovalutare i problemi pratici che ci sono pure oggi.
Sembra tutto semplice... in realtà i mezzi da applicare per aggirare certi ostacoli, tecniche da inventare ex-novo, meccanismi mentali completamente inesplorati...
L'eroismo degli scienziati di oggi, secondo me, non è da meno di quello degli scienziati antichi. E il coraggio di abbandonare idee vecchie per idee nuove, idem. 

PS Grazie


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Novembre 2010)

C'è da dire che se un tempo lo scienziato o pure il semplice inventore (e spesso coincidevano) poteva sperare in un riconoscimento personale, oggi questo è precluso da diversi fattori.
Primo il fatto che la complessità della ricerca scientifica moderna porta forzatamente alla suddivisione del lavoro in settori molto ben definiti di numerosi soggetti che operano sui diversi aspetti di un argomento. Impossibile o quasi che una ricerca ad alto livello oggi possa essere portata avanti da uno o comunque pochi soggetti "tuttologi".
Secondo, il fatto che essendo la ricerca soggetta a costi esorbitanti, ci sono sempre i soliti "baroni" che tirano le fila dei pool e ne traggono tanto gli utili economici (quantomento in disinvoltura dell'uso dei fondi) quanto dei riconoscimenti a fronte dei risultati.
C'era un libro carino, di cui porca miseria adesso mi sfugge l'autore, che si intitola "Le Bugie della Scienza". Molto edificante.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> C'è da dire che se un tempo lo scienziato o pure il semplice inventore (e spesso coincidevano) poteva sperare in un riconoscimento personale, oggi questo è precluso da diversi fattori.
> Primo il fatto che la complessità della ricerca scientifica moderna porta forzatamente alla suddivisione del lavoro in settori molto ben definiti di numerosi soggetti che operano sui diversi aspetti di un argomento. Impossibile o quasi che una ricerca ad alto livello oggi possa essere portata avanti da uno o comunque pochi soggetti "tuttologi".
> Secondo, il fatto che essendo la ricerca soggetta a costi esorbitanti, ci sono sempre i soliti "baroni" che tirano le fila dei pool e ne traggono tanto gli utili economici (quantomento in disinvoltura dell'uso dei fondi) quanto dei riconoscimenti a fronte dei risultati.
> C'era un libro carino, di cui porca miseria adesso mi sfugge l'autore, che si intitola "Le Bugie della Scienza". Molto edificante.



L'ho letto anche io!!! Alce, fratellino mio! :up:

Cmq, dipende dai settori. E anche nelle singole ricerche effettuate in sinergia, c'è sempre una personalità che spicca, quello/a che ha effettivamente messo insieme i vari pezzi, e che si prende la responsabilità principale delle conclusioni -e il merito, ovviamente 

Per i fondi, il problema è che non ce ne sono.
Nonostante io non sia così ingenua da non sapere che truffe esistono, i meccanismi attuali dell'attribuzione dei fondi partono dalla valutazione di progetti anonimi, da parte di un gruppo di esperti eterogeneo, proveniente da Pesi ed istituti diversi.

La baronia esiste eccome, ma si finalizza più che altro all'acquisizione di posti più che di fondi.


----------



## Sterminator (25 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> C'è da dire che se un tempo lo scienziato o pure il semplice inventore (e spesso coincidevano) poteva sperare in un riconoscimento personale, oggi questo è precluso da diversi fattori.
> Primo il fatto che la complessità della ricerca scientifica moderna porta forzatamente alla suddivisione del lavoro in settori molto ben definiti di numerosi soggetti che operano sui diversi aspetti di un argomento. Impossibile o quasi che una ricerca ad alto livello oggi possa essere portata avanti da uno o comunque pochi soggetti "tuttologi".
> Secondo, il fatto che essendo la ricerca soggetta a costi esorbitanti, ci sono sempre i soliti "baroni" che tirano le fila dei pool e ne traggono tanto gli utili economici (quantomento in disinvoltura dell'uso dei fondi) quanto dei riconoscimenti a fronte dei risultati.
> C'era un libro carino, di cui porca miseria adesso mi sfugge l'autore, che si intitola "Le Bugie della Scienza". Molto edificante.


Non l'ho letto, ma non per niente Popper si e' espresso sulla falsificabilita' delle teorie per dimostrarle vere.

Comunque mi gioco i gioielli che chi ha scritto il libro, da Zichichi avra' preso a piene mani.

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (25 Novembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> L'ho letto anche io!!! Alce, fratellino mio! :up:
> 
> Cmq, dipende dai settori. E anche nelle singole ricerche effettuate in sinergia, c'è sempre una personalità che spicca, quello/a che ha effettivamente messo insieme i vari pezzi, e che si prende la responsabilità principale delle conclusioni -e il merito, ovviamente
> 
> ...


Siamo una colonia e volutamente dai soliti noti (anglosassoni) si spinge per il declino della nostra ricerca che da' loro molto fastidio salvo poi importare i nostri cervelli formati per i loro standard a botta di 500k euri a cranio.

Non riesco a capire come si faccia noi ad essere cosi' cazzoni oseno'...altra chicca..a Frascati se non ricordo male, ottennero risultati concreti sulla fusione fredda ma CARLO RUBBIA, ripeto CARLO RUBBIA (altro usurpatore di studi altrui per fregiarsi del nobel) che dirigeva l'ENEA INSABBIO' il tutto...

da vomito...


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ...l'ultimo secolo...caso strano e' proprio da quando ci si e' cominciati a sganciare dall'influenza nefasta della chiesa che si e' avuta questa accelerazione, visto che per essa, da sempre freno a mano tirato per l'umanita', dovevi/devi rimanere ignorante e non giocare a fare dio (volutamente minuscolo...ahahah)....manco le sacre scritture potevi leggerti da solo, ma obbligatoriamente insieme al pretozzo di turno per non rischiare di scoprire il mare di cazzate che contengono...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


anche qui dissento fortemente ; onore a galilei ma di intuizioni non abbiamo certo smesso di aver notizia : eugenetica, informatica.....da bill gates ad illustri scienziati che permettono ogni giorno di mantenere in vita milioni di persone che una manciata di anni fa sarebbero morte.
non è solo tecnica ma genio creativo, intuitivo e coraggio di osare


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Novembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche qui dissento fortemente ; onore a galilei ma di intuizioni non abbiamo certo smesso di aver notizia : *eu*genetica, informatica.....da bill gates ad illustri scienziati che permettono ogni giorno di mantenere in vita milioni di persone che una manciata di anni fa sarebbero morte.
> non è solo tecnica ma genio creativo, intuitivo e coraggio di osare


 
"EU" sta per Europa Unita, vero??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> "EU" sta per Europa Unita, vero??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?



Non pensi che sia eugenetica la possibilità di riconoscere fin dl concepimento malattie genetiche serie?


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> "EU" sta per Europa Unita, vero??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


no, credo proprio che esista anche un'ugenetica "buona" che riuscirà a migliorare svariati preconcetti.(certo non quella che seleziona le razze:rotfl
superando varie problematiche etico-culturali


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Novembre 2010)

Ok, ok, solo che alcune parole mettono i brividi.

Ed io, lo sapete, non sono uno che si fa spaventare dalle parole, di solito.


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ok, ok, solo che alcune parole mettono i brividi.
> 
> Ed io, lo sapete, non sono uno che si fa spaventare dalle parole, di solito.


capisco perfettamente , ma qui sta proprio secondo me, il grande fascino dell'evoluzione sia che si parli di arte che di scienza :l'uomo che osa ...senza questa tipologia saremmo ancora al buio in tutti i sensi


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2010)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Scambiano l'arte per spazzatura
e buttano l'opera nell'inceneritore*

*L'installazione «Legg-io» di Isabella Facco è stata rimossa dai  netturbini dell'Aps. Faceva parte della rassegna «Artisti al muro» in  giro per la città*






L'opera finita nel compattatore 



 *NOTIZIE CORRELATE*
 * Pulizie a Palazzo della Ragione Cancellata per errore l'opera-choc *
 

*PADOVA -* Scambiano un'opera  d'arte contemporanea per spazzatura e la buttano nel compattatore.  Sfortunata sorte quella di «Legg-io», un opera d'arte povera di Isabella  Facco scambiata dai netturbini dell'Aps per un rifiuto da portare  all'inceneritore. L'iniziativa «Artisti al Muro» di certo non aveva  messo in conto questa eventualità. Si trattava di esporre opere d'arte  contemporanea in varie zone della città, anche le più insolite e meno  turistiche in una sorta di galleria d'arte all'aria aperta. Una copia di  «Legg-io» è stata subito riportata in via Zabarella, da dove era stata  rimossa, ma questa volta è stata posizionata ad alcuni centimetri di  altezza da terra. Accanto all'opera è stata anche installata una  targhetta (più visibile della prima) che «certifica» che si tratta di  un'opera d'arte. 
 Riccardo Bastianello
*13 dicembre 2010
http://corrieredelveneto.corriere.i...-buttano-opera-inceneritore-18166532350.shtml
*


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Scambiano l'arte per spazzatura*
> *e buttano l'opera nell'inceneritore*
> ...


 grazie del contributo, sterminatore:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> grazie del contributo, sterminatore:mrgreen:


Prego, non c'e' di che...:mrgreen:

Hai una cantina o un solaio da "spacciare"???

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Prego, non c'e' di che...:mrgreen:
> 
> Hai una cantina o un solaio da "spacciare"???
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 screanzato...credi che nessuno anticamente avrebbe mai potuto buttare un disegno di giotto per sbaglio o cancellare un'opera muraria?
gente senza sensibilità artistica, che ci vuoi fare:sonar:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> screanzato...*credi* che nessuno anticamente avrebbe mai potuto buttare un disegno di giotto per sbaglio o cancellare un'opera muraria?
> gente senza sensibilità artistica, che ci vuoi fare:sonar:


Vuoi la verita'???

NO!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vuoi la verita'???
> 
> NO!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 mica si deve essere sempre così sinceri:unhappy:
una piccola , elegante bugia distende le rughe e caccia i radicali liberi:lipstick:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> mica si deve essere sempre così sinceri:unhappy:
> una piccola , elegante bugia distende le rughe e caccia i radicali liberi:lipstick:


Ah ma io le bugie non le dico mai perche' non ho rughe...tie'...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

e poi i radicali anzi le radicali libere che ho in casa, me le tengo e non le "scaccio"...

ari-tie'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ah ma io le bugie non le dico mai perche' non ho rughe...tie'...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> e poi i radicali anzi le radicali libere che ho in casa, me le tengo e non le "scaccio"...
> 
> ...


 uff


----------



## Mari' (14 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ah ma io le bugie non le dico mai perche' non ho rughe...tie'...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> e poi i radicali anzi *le radicali libere che ho in casa, me le tengo e non le "scaccio"...*
> 
> ...







:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:​


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> uff


Vabbe', per farte contenta me corruccio 5 minuti ...okkkkkkeeeeeeyyyyy????

(antipatica...ho un'immagine io...)

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2010)

*Minerva*

Sull'arte pittorica ecco i miei mostri sacri: Bosch, De Chirico, Klimt, Picasso.

Ma ascolta questa:
Sono ad Amsterdam al museo di arte contemporanea.
C'è una nicchia.

Mi tolgo una scarpa e la metto lì.
Dopo 15 minuti, vedo i primi visitatori pronti a visitare la mia scarpa.
(Sic)

Hai mai letto: " Per una nuova semiologia dell'arte" di Luciano Nanni?

Luciano Nanni è stato nel mio percorso artistico, forse la mente più capace di aprire la mia. 
Anche la merda del Manzoni, diventa opera d'arte se riesci a veicolarla nella coscienza collettiva come opera d'arte.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2010)

Guarda e ascolta Minerva

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N10YZ2Sk3Kg&feature=related


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Dicembre 2010)

il pezzo d'arte ha fatto la fine che si meritava. l'artista lo terrà in memoria per le opere future


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2011)

http://gaw.kr/hHyjOJ


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> http://gaw.kr/hHyjOJ


Bellissimoooooooooooo
Mi ha ipnotizzato...
Lei poi è semplicemente fantastica...


----------



## Minerva (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sull'arte pittorica ecco i miei mostri sacri: Bosch, De Chirico, Klimt, Picasso.
> 
> Ma ascolta questa:
> Sono ad Amsterdam al museo di arte contemporanea.
> ...


 che è l'ironico messaggio del manzoni.
il rischio è questo, certamente ...ma lo si paga esattamente come si poteva farlo ai tempi di giotto con chiunque sapesse eseguire con discreta tecnica un dipinto...non  era arte nemmeno quella.
però, banalmente siamo sempre qui a discriminare quella che è semplicemente l'espressione del post moderno


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> che è l'ironico messaggio del manzoni.
> il rischio è questo, certamente ...ma lo si paga esattamente come si poteva farlo ai tempi di giotto con chiunque sapesse eseguire con discreta tecnica un dipinto...non  era arte nemmeno quella.
> però, banalmente siamo sempre qui a discriminare quella che è semplicemente l'espressione del post moderno


Vero.
Verissimo...
Ma ai tempi di Giotto il concetto opera d'arte era molto diverso da quello della comune cultura contemporanea.
Se non erro ai tempi di Giotto, dipingere era un mestiere.
Si andava a bottega ad imparare.
E dipingevi quello che ti commissionavano.
A quei tempi non esisteva la fotografia.

Il concetto di arte, muta nei secoli e attraverso le varie culture.


----------



## Minerva (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero.
> Verissimo...
> Ma ai tempi di Giotto il concetto opera d'arte era molto diverso da quello della comune cultura contemporanea.
> Se non erro ai tempi di Giotto, dipingere era un mestiere.
> ...


 sì e non potrebbe che essere così, altrimenti non avremmo rappresentazioni comunicative che ci rappresentino


----------



## elena (4 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì e non potrebbe che essere così, altrimenti non avremmo rappresentazioni comunicative che ci rappresentino


arte bambina

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23hWMvSrZx8&feature=related


----------



## Sterminator (4 Luglio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> arte bambina
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23hWMvSrZx8&feature=related


Anche chi immerge dei vermi nei barattoli dei colori e poi li lascia andare liberi sulla tela e' un'artista...

un grandissimo....artista....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì e non potrebbe che essere così, altrimenti non avremmo rappresentazioni comunicative che ci rappresentino


Infatti...
Però sovente l'artista "non sa" che cosa dire sulla sua opera.
Ed è qui che entra in funzione la critica.
( ocio che adesso lui tira fuori che i critici sono tutti artisti falliti)...ocio...

Ma vediamo un paradosso.
Metti che la nostra civiltà scompaia, e della nostra civiltà rimangano solo i sanitari di un cesso.

Nasce una nuova civiltà.
Vengono rinvenuti questi reperti.
Nulla vieta che possano essere scambiati per qualcosa che non erano per noi, e che vengano veicolati come opere scultoree di un certo rilievo.

Cioè...per esempio...
Immagina Giotto che vede un dipinto di Kandisky...
Chiama tutti i suoi allievi...e inizia a ridere...ma guardate sto invornito: solo un malato di mente poteva dipingere a sto modo qui...ma che schifezza.

A volte nell'arte contemporanea è difficile valutare la tassonomia comunicativa.

Ma fidati ciò vale anche per il soggetto percipiente...
Ero a Chartres anni fa, dentro la fantastica cattedrale, le vetrate sono una cosa di una bellezza indescrivibile...arriva il solito gruppetto di invorniti...guardano su, tirano una smorfia e sentenziano: " Annamo a Magnà, annamo a Magnà..."


----------



## elena (4 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Anche chi immerge dei vermi nei barattoli dei colori e poi li lascia andare liberi sulla tela e' un'artista...
> 
> un grandissimo....artista....
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


io non so dire se questa bambina sia un'artista o una grande artista
ma ciò che a lei è permesso fare liberamente credo sia il sogno di tutti i bambini 
magari avessi avuto a mia totale disposizione una tale abbondanza di colori da poter manipolare e inzaccherarmi a volontà
da bambina :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (4 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Anche chi immerge dei vermi nei barattoli dei colori e poi li lascia andare liberi sulla tela e' un'artista...
> 
> un grandissimo....artista....
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ci sono performances ben più bizzarre se è per questo.
liberati dalla zavorra degli schemi mentali, prendi in considerazione nuove maniere per comunicare, evolviti...prova conto arancio


----------



## Minerva (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti...
> Però sovente l'artista "non sa" che cosa dire sulla sua opera.
> Ed è qui che entra in funzione la critica.
> ( ocio che adesso lui tira fuori che i critici sono tutti artisti falliti)...ocio...
> ...


 ...ma ciò non avverrà mai ..perché è kandisky che ha nella sua cultura anche giotto.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci sono performances ben più bizzarre se è per questo.
> liberati dalla zavorra degli schemi mentali, prendi in considerazione nuove maniere per comunicare, evolviti...prova conto arancio


Se il desiderio dell'artista e' che risultato finale di sta roba dovrebbe suscitarmi un qualcosa...(emozione e' esagerato)....ed io non so che ha utilizzato i vermi, nel momento in cui ne vengo a conoscenza, ringrazio per l'emozione i vermi o l'artista?

:rotfl::rotfl:

Se nell'aleatoria io "compositore" demando in toto l'opera d'arte agli esecutori secondo la loro estrosita' improvvisando, anche in questo caso chi ringrazio per l'eventuale emozione i musicisti o il "compositore"?...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Discorsi che sfociano nel surreale, visto che se spaccia merda per nutella...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti...
> Però sovente l'artista "non sa" che cosa dire sulla sua opera.
> Ed è qui che entra in funzione la critica.
> ( ocio che adesso lui tira fuori che i critici sono tutti artisti falliti)...ocio...
> ...


Te se te siedi all'organo ed inizi a suonare in base al tuo stato d'animo, preferiresti che chi ti ascolta il tuo stato d'animo lo percepisca o no?

Chi era il teorico che impediva di trasmettere nelle proprie composizioni un qualsivoglia stato d'animo, emozione?

Quizzz...da 100 punti...dillo te...fa' bella figura...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

da li' nascono ste cagate...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (4 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *Se il desiderio dell'artista e' che risultato finale di sta roba dovrebbe suscitarmi un qualcosa*...(emozione e' esagerato)....ed io non so che ha utilizzato i vermi, nel momento in cui ne vengo a conoscenza, ringrazio per l'emozione i vermi o l'artista?
> 
> Se nell'aleatoria io "compositore" demando in toto agli esecutori l'esecuzione secondo la loro estrosita' improvvisando, anche in questo caso chi ringrazio per l'eventuale emozione i musicisti o il "compositore"?...
> 
> ...


non è detto .a molti importa nulla che a te o ad altri arrivi qualcosa.
lavorano per esigenza o chissà per quali stimoli che non siamo noi a dover catalogare.
lo so che sono discorsi che non ti daranno mai la soddisfazione di arrivare a certezze o punti fermi ma bisogna semplicemente farsene una ragione e tenersi ben lontani da giudizi senza senso .
ecco, diciamo che il valore di un giudizio è pari a quello che si da all'opera criticata


----------



## Sterminator (4 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è detto .a molti importa nulla che a te o ad altri arrivi qualcosa.
> lavorano per esigenza o chissà per quali stimoli che non siamo noi a dover catalogare.
> lo so che sono discorsi che non ti daranno mai la soddisfazione di arrivare a certezze o punti fermi ma bisogna semplicemente farsene una ragione e tenersi ben lontani da giudizi senza senso .
> ecco, diciamo che il valore di un giudizio è pari a quello che si da all'opera criticata


Beh tutto sto essere controcorrente lo tollererei se le tue opere te le tenessi in cantina o le regalassi ma che tu pretenda 1 milione di euro per un taglio su una tela te fa' casca' il palco...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (4 Luglio 2011)

detto per inciso trovo molto più importante la merda che la nutella.
della seconda si può fare tranquillamente a meno
per dire


----------



## Sterminator (4 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> detto per inciso trovo molto più importante la merda che la nutella.
> della seconda si può fare tranquillamente a meno
> per dire


E della prima e' proprio necessario paga' profumatamente un coglione stellare per mettersela in salotto?

Tutti stitici in famigghia?

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (4 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *E della prima e' proprio necessario paga' profumatamente un coglione stellare per mettersela in salotto?*
> 
> Siete stitici in famigghia?
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


 figurati.
basta godersela nelle varie mostre...quella vera è irraggiungibile.
nel salotto ho le mie _opere, of course:mrgreen:_


----------



## Minerva (4 Luglio 2011)

acc...sono entrata in una brutta contraddizione...quella* vera.* e chi lo stabilisce?
mi ritiro per deliberare


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ...ma ciò non avverrà mai ..perché è kandisky che ha nella sua cultura anche giotto.


Vero.
Ma avrebbe avuto senso per Kandisky imitare Giotto?
Casomai possiamo parlare dei Giottismi in Kandisky.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> figurati.
> basta godersela nelle varie mostre...quella vera è irraggiungibile.
> nel salotto ho le mie _opere, of course:mrgreen:_


IHIHIHIH...

e' cascato l'asino....

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero.
> *Ma avrebbe avuto senso per Kandisky imitare Giotto*?
> Casomai possiamo parlare dei Giottismi in Kandisky.


 assolutamente, non avrebbe senso.però è  importante che giotto ci sia stato....anche per fontana , yves klein e tutti quelli che sembrano lontani anni luce ma che da lì partono comunque.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> assolutamente, non avrebbe senso.però è  importante che giotto ci sia stato....anche per fontana , yves klein e tutti quelli che sembrano lontani anni luce ma che da lì partono comunque.


ed il taglio col passato lo fai facendo un taglio alla tela, no?....

o te limiti a lasciarla bianca perche' con quel bianco ce racchiudi tutto, il passato il presente ed il futuro....

maro' ma io me scappello proprio davanti a sti artisti...

quanti sforzi, quanta fatica....

come quella de Cage che ci ha impiegato 4 anni per preparare il silenzio 4,33...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (4 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> IHIHIHIH...
> 
> e' cascato l'asino....
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


vuoi comprare:rotfl:
mi aspettavi al varco e spiaceva non farmi trovare, faceva maleducato:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Te se te siedi all'organo ed inizi a suonare in base al tuo stato d'animo, preferiresti che chi ti ascolta il tuo stato d'animo lo percepisca o no?
> 
> Chi era il teorico che impediva di trasmettere nelle proprie composizioni un qualsivoglia stato d'animo, emozione?
> 
> ...


Sei fuori tu.
Sei imbrigliato in tanti quei luoghi comuni che non ti rendi conto...
Ma tacere e lasciar correre non ti è più consono?
Ma cosa dici su...
Nessuno si siede all'organo e inizia a suonare secondo il suo stato d'animo...
Ma cosa credi...
Suonare è 90% fattore di cervello...non di cuore...
No.
Il mio compito è far sentire "la musica", ma quando suono, sono sempre come in una bolla, tra me e la musica.

Chi sta in chiesa...percepisce l'eco di quel che sto facendo.
Ma perchè fai i quiz...ma lassa in pace i teorici...
Ma porco casso can...nessun compositore ha mai messo i propri stati d'animo nella sua musica, o emozione...
Si vuole ciò...come dire...olograficamente...
Ma diosanto che discorsi da popolino...
Dai alza un attimo lo spessore no?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> assolutamente, non avrebbe senso.però è  importante che giotto ci sia stato....anche per fontana , yves klein e tutti quelli che sembrano lontani anni luce ma che da lì partono comunque.


SI.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei fuori tu.
> Sei imbrigliato in tanti quei luoghi comuni che non ti rendi conto...
> Ma tacere e lasciar correre non ti è più consono?
> Ma cosa dici su...
> ...


Cazzo sei proprio fuori come un terrazzo....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

la sofferenza della fame e delle ristrettezze ha stimolato la creazione dei piu' grandi capolavori in tutto lo scibile umano e se sente nelle loro opere a parte un'infinitesima percentuale di figl'endrocchia d'elite con padronanza tecnica&C e genio supplettivo.... e quindi te invece se componessi e suonassi roba tua non lasceresti trasparire il tuo stato d'animo al momento della creazione...

belle cagate crei allora...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ammazza che avvitamento in figure di merda stai facendo, non riesco ad immaginare il tuo fondo dove lo avresti collocato...

lo scopriremo solo vivendo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Cazzo sei proprio fuori come un terrazzo....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
Ho capito...
Hai letto qualche libercolo divulgativo...di stile tardoromantico...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
solsolsolmib fafafareeeeeeeeeeee...
Il destino che bussa alla porta!
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...


----------



## Sterminator (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
> Ho capito...
> Hai letto qualche libercolo divulgativo...di stile tardoromantico...
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> ...


Io ho capito che te manco quello invece....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

la tua cultura su quel periodo e' frutto del web de sabato e de domenica questa e se vede, visto che non hai metabolizzato i concetti e li citi a capocchia, salvo poi far retromarcia quando evidenziato l'errore...

come con la storia, la politica e la religione.....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma che cagate suoni che se deve sforza' er cervello?

a quelle povere vecchiette perche' le torturi cosi'?

hai provato con i cani?..magari apprezzano deppiu'.......

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io ho capito che te manco quello invece....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Ma se sabato e domenica sono stato dalla mia amica che fa i vini...dai Stermì...lascia perdere...io non sono qui per fare sfoggio della mia cultura musicale eh?
Sarebbe di pessimo gusto dato che sono un musicista...
Ma una cosa te la posso garantire...tu puoi fare quel che vuoi...le tue mani su una tastiera non faranno mai quello che fanno le mie.
QUindi tu sei un pianista fallito.

Sforzare il cervello?
Mah che ne so chiedi a Sole...lei è stata una buona ora ad ascoltare buonina buonina...in fondo alla chiesa...o chiedi a Sabina...


----------



## Sterminator (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma se sabato e domenica sono stato dalla mia amica che fa i vini...dai Stermì...lascia perdere...*io non sono qui per fare sfoggio della mia cultura musicale eh?
> Sarebbe di pessimo gusto dato che sono un musicista...*
> 
> *AH NOOOOOO???????*
> ...


Mah nun saprei, io non c'ero e non conosco manco il grado di educazione che hanno loro per non ferire i falliti...

ecco pena penso che la proverebbero...me pareno sensibbbili...

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (4 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mah nun saprei, io non c'ero e non conosco manco il grado di educazione che hanno loro per non ferire i falliti...
> 
> ecco pena penso che la proverebbero...me pareno sensibbbili...
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


oltre al rosso e blu
 posso chiederti d'inserire anche un po' di verde nel contesto...mi fa pendent con le carneval e fa un po' mirò


----------



## Sterminator (4 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> oltre al rosso e blu
> posso chiederti d'inserire anche un po' di verde nel contesto...mi fa pendent con le carneval e fa un po' mirò


per la serie le cagate non finiscono mai....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

mi dispiace ma non saro' mai tuo complice...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (4 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> per la serie le cagate non finiscono mai....
> 
> :rotfl:*:rotfl::rotfl:*
> 
> ...


 :dracula:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> :dracula:


Se insisti...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

*Dato che si parla di certe cose...*

Nel mio lavoretto dodecafonico che è un piccolo pezzo di una cinquantina di battute ho scelto la seguente serie:
SI, DO, Mib, Fa, MI, Sib, Fadiesis, sol, re, sol diesis, la, DO diesis.

Come prima istanza un dodecafonista impiega parecchio tempo a comporre la serie, perchè ne conseguiranno poi le disposizioni intervallari e il suo rapporto con le altre voci.
Come si vede bene, si impiegano tutte le dodici note della scala cromatica scelte in un certo ordine, che non è affatto aleatorio.

Gli schemi secondo cui ho lavorato sono i seguenti:
Originale: da nota 1 a dodici
Retrograda: Da nota dodici a 1
Inversa: Difficile da spiegare è come capovolgere gli intervalli: esempio se faccio DO MI è una terza maggiore e la linea dei punti è un'obliqua in su, l'Inversione è DO LaB, ossia una terza maggiore in giù.
Poi ho fatto la retrograda dell'inversa, e la retrograda della retrograda inversa.

Esposto il materiale mi sono cimentato a combinare le serie in contrappunto.
Soprano retrograda inversa, canto firmus al contralto originale, e retrograda al basso. Alternandomi nelle sintesi accordali.
Poi devi pure stabilire come finire, a seconda delle combinazioni che hai inteso usare.

Mi sono imposto pure di poter usare solo trasposizioni delle serie alla 4 e 5 superiore.

Insomma è un sudoku.
Il lavoro duro è stato riuscire ad organizzare il materiale in modo che fosse riconoscibile almeno da un ascoltatore preparato.

Gli artifici usati nel contrappunto dodecafonico, si perdono nella notte dei tempi.
Ma per me era anche un cimentarmi dopo aver visto i rompicapi sonori delle variazioni di fortner, un allievo di grabner. E dopo aver giocattolato con un testo interessantissimo di Diether de la Motte: Il Contrappunto.

Cioè in una composizione dodecafonica, non ci si preoccupa di scrivere "bella musica" nel senso comune del termine, ma di creare un'architettura sonora secondo regole rigidissime.

Ero sconvolto da sta roba qua...36 parti reali!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzBhYMvnMKQ


----------



## Minerva (4 Luglio 2011)

caspita interessante
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
svegliatemi alle 9 che devo vedere tamarreide:sonnodue:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> caspita interessante
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> ...


Guarda lo so eh?
Un po' come quando si va a certe inaugurazioni di mostre...
Il critico parla in una lingua che non si capisce...tutti mangiano stuzzichini e sparano cazzate e nessuno guarda i quadri...
Che ci vuoi fare?


----------



## Buscopann (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Guarda lo so eh?
> Un po' come quando si va a certe inaugurazioni di mostre...
> Il critico parla in una lingua che non si capisce...tutti mangiano stuzzichini e sparano cazzate e nessuno guarda i quadri...
> Che ci vuoi fare?


Guardare è meno impegnativo che ascoltare. Il risultato è più o meno lo stesso quando però non c'è interesse. 
Quando ho visitato la Valle dei Templi ad Agrigento, mi ricordo di una ragazza davanti al Tempio della Concordia (avrà a vuto più o meno 20 anni): "Mi sa che questo è antico". Queste furono le sue testuali parole. Giurto che non è una battuta e giuro che non stava scherzando.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Guardare è meno impegnativo che ascoltare. Il risultato è più o meno lo stesso quando però non c'è interesse.
> Quando ho visitato la Valle dei Templi ad Agrigento, mi ricordo di una ragazza davanti al Tempio della Concordia (avrà a vuto più o meno 20 anni): "Mi sa che questo è antico". Queste furono le sue testuali parole. *Giurto che non è una battuta e giuro che non stava scherzando.*
> 
> Buscopann


 in realtà davanti a certi capolavori senti ben altro.
ti dirò, però...che spesso penso che qualsiasi frase pronunciata in alcuni contesti "artistici" può diventare stonata, fuori luogo, surreale...
in quei casi io taccio e mi godo le sensazioni personali senza fare o sfoggio di pseudo cultura o ricerca di spiegazioni che non hanno né capo né coda


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> in realtà davanti a certi capolavori senti ben altro.
> ti dirò, però...che spesso penso che qualsiasi frase pronunciata in alcuni contesti "artistici" può diventare stonata, fuori luogo, surreale...
> in quei casi io taccio e mi godo le sensazioni personali senza fare o sfoggio di pseudo cultura o ricerca di spiegazioni che non hanno né capo né coda


Non fare l'invornita...
Leggiti Anceschi e Nanni.
Ha ragione Busco.
Nessun capolavoro è in grado di imporsi come capolavoro per tutti quanti...
Nulla esclude che quello che per te ti stravolge la vita come un capolavoro...per altre persone sia una schifezza unica...
Insomma dai, i critici, hanno un enorme responsabilità quando "scelgono" che una cosa sia un capolavoro eh?
Prendiamo un pittore a caso...
Gogh.

Cambiò forse la sua pittura pur di incontrare un certo favore?
No.
La sua pittura si evolse secondo modi e sistemi tutti suoi...


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Non fare l'invornita...*
> Leggiti Anceschi e Nanni.
> Ha ragione Busco.
> *Nessun capolavoro è in grado di imporsi come capolavoro per tutti quanti...*
> ...


 solito incipit squisitamente colloquiale al quale seguono contestazioni a qualcosa che non ho scritto:singleeye:


----------



## Sterminator (5 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> solito incipit squisitamente colloquiale al quale seguono contestazioni a qualcosa che non ho scritto:singleeye:


Ha deciso cosi'...

te tocca...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

aspe' che mo' passa l'infermiera e la pillolina risolvera' tutto...

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## @lex (6 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> http://gaw.kr/hHyjOJ


decisamente il video merita solo per il Flower Duet in sottofondo


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2011)

Merovingio ha detto:


> decisamente il video merita solo per il Flower Duet in sottofondo


 mi fa piacere che tu abbia fruito di questa performance e che essa ti abbia  accolto in questo luogo di sofferenza e tribolazione


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rxy47jT7fsE


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rxy47jT7fsE


Crisetta d'identita'?

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Crisetta d'identita'?
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxJaa9BqB5I

No: Intuizione, espressione e comunicazione
Come stiamo alle tue visioni che io sia chen?
Chen sa suonare? No.


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxJaa9BqB5I
> 
> No: Intuizione, espressione e comunicazione
> Come stiamo alle tue visioni che io sia chen?
> Chen sa suonare? No.


Bhe a sentire lui, anche lui sboroneggiava dicendo addirittura che componeva a tutte le ore del giorno e della notte con la gioia dei vicini...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

comunque in queste foto sei venuto meglio...auguri di buona caccia...

(aripijate...)

http://badoo.com/0180009602/

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxJaa9BqB5I
> 
> No: Intuizione, espressione e comunicazione
> Come stiamo alle tue visioni che io sia chen?
> *Chen sa suonare*? No.


Chen sapeva fare *tutto *come nessun altro :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Chen sapeva fare *tutto *come nessun altro :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Chen sapeva fare *tutto *come nessun altro :rotfl:


Vero un sapere decisamente alternativo.:rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (6 Luglio 2011)

Conte, ma quanto era fastidioso quello ?.....sempre a toccare, spingere bottoni, muovere levette mentre tu stavi suonando.....io gli avrei dato un jab al secondo minuto :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Bhe a sentire lui, anche lui sboroneggiava dicendo addirittura che componeva a tutte le ore del giorno e della notte con la gioia dei vicini...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Aspetta senti la fuga...e grazie per fare il mio gioco eh? Sei fantastico Stermì...
La fuga è da vero libertino dell'organo detto nel mondo organistico Conte Mutanda Pazza...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Fyu8G5GWi8

Capisci mai nessuno si era sognato di esporre il soggetto della fuga usando il registro speciale di questo strumento: il Cornetto a sei file: 8, 4, 2.2/3, 2, 1.3/5, e udite udite 1.1/7
Fondamentale, Ottava, Duodecima, Decimaquinta, Decimasettima, e XXI...tutte accordate secondo la scala giusta...una meraviglia...sto cornetto...eheheheeheheh


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Aspetta senti la fuga...e grazie per fare il mio gioco eh? Sei fantastico Stermì.*..
> La fuga è da vero libertino dell'organo detto nel mondo organistico Conte Mutanda Pazza...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Fyu8G5GWi8
> 
> ...


cambia pusher...te fotte li sordi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> cambia pusher...te fotte li sordi...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Gnurant:
Toccata adagio e fuga in Do Magg. BWV564 di J.S.Bach

Vardalo qua, neanche i capolavori conosce...
Lui pensa che la fuga di Bach...sia la Toccata e fuga in re minore...
Che gnurant...:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Ma continua che intanto io basandomi sulla tua ignoranza musicale...divulgo la cultura musicale no?


----------



## Mari' (6 Luglio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtG_h-0per4&NR=1


:mrgreen:​


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Gnurant:
> Toccata adagio e fuga in Do Magg. BWV564 di J.S.Bach
> 
> Vardalo qua, neanche i capolavori conosce...
> ...


Per me puoi anche evitare de sforzarte....

ma comunque chi sono io per impedirtelo?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me puoi anche evitare de sforzarte....
> 
> ma comunque chi sono io per impedirtelo?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Più che altro non ci riesci...e c'è mezzo paese che ride di te:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Come vedi...io in rete non mi nascondo...
:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Più che altro non ci riesci...e c'è mezzo paese che ride di te:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Come vedi...io in rete non mi nascondo...
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


Beh al posto tuo lo farei...:rotfl:

specie se te vedono a caccia sul web pe' risolve na' chiavata...in maniera ufficiale e non spettegolata....

:carneval::carneval::carneval:

pero' bisognerebbe ave' dignita' ed esse minimo normodotati pe' riconosce chi ride su chi e per chi...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Ps: sto continuando a  fare i tuoi interessi? Si?

ao' avvisame se me distraggo....

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh al posto tuo lo farei...:rotfl:
> 
> specie se te vedono a caccia sul web pe' risolve na' chiavata...in maniera ufficiale e non spettegolata....
> 
> ...


Si sei perfetto...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si sei perfetto...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


me fai felice...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> me fai felice...
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


Però attento...se mi stanco mi stanco...
Se mi annoi...faccio pollice verso eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però attento...se mi stanco mi stanco...
> Se mi annoi...faccio pollice verso eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Paura!!!!:carneval:

Io invece se me stanco co' te tiro lo sciacquone....

:carneval::carneval::carneval:

me sa che sei ansioso de prova' la fase cetrioloni che volano nel culo...

che dici?

hai l'ansia?

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Paura!!!!:carneval:
> 
> Io invece se me stanco co' te tiro lo sciacquone....
> 
> ...


se non ti offendi è una fase alla quale non mi sento di assistere:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Paura!!!!:carneval:
> 
> Io invece se me stanco co' te tiro lo sciacquone....
> 
> ...


No nessuna ansia.
Sto da re.
Oramai so come sei fatto...
E ti accetto...no?
Non mi dai noia sai...


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> se non ti offendi è una fase alla quale non mi sento di assistere:unhappy:


Sicura, sciura?:mrgreen:

Hanno delle venature alla Klee che te piacerebbero...

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No nessuna ansia.
> Sto da re.
> Oramai so come sei fatto...
> E ti accetto...no?
> Non mi dai noia sai...


Manco te me dai noia, te l'ho sempre detto...:up:

me risolvi le giornate ed i momenti giu'...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No nessuna ansia.
> Sto da re.
> Oramai so come sei fatto...
> E ti accetto...no?
> Non mi dai noia sai...


 lo accetti o accettimiiiii?
no, perché un tono di rosso potrei anche gradirlo su queste pagine sbiadite


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo accetti o accettimiiiii?
> no, perché un tono di rosso potrei anche gradirlo su queste pagine sbiadite


Gia' che ce sei, damme na controllata ai trigliceridi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Gia' che ce sei, damme na controllata ai trigliceridi...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 non so tu ma il conte ha la protrombina troppo alta:mrgreen:
sia la ppt che dtt


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Aspetta senti la fuga...e grazie per fare il mio gioco eh? Sei fantastico Stermì...
> La fuga è da vero libertino dell'organo detto nel mondo organistico Conte Mutanda Pazza...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Fyu8G5GWi8
> 
> ...


Però la borsa degli spiriti è stata dimenticata in bella vista in entrambi i brani :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Però la borsa degli spiriti è stata dimenticata in bella vista in entrambi i brani :rotfl:


Il bello della diretta...
Infatti mi ero portato via una montagna di musica...ma quel giorno ho perso tempo imbottigliato in A14...ma ho evocato Lothar...che mi ha tirato fuori dai guai!


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Però la borsa degli spiriti è stata dimenticata in bella vista in entrambi i brani :rotfl:


C'era dentro il panino al salame...:mrgreen:

aveva paura ancora glielo ciulavano i fraticelli...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> C'era dentro il panino al salame...:mrgreen:
> 
> aveva paura ancora glielo ciulavano i fraticelli...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No era dopo mangiato...
Abbiamo mangiato prima in Osteria ed erano le 14...
Casomai forse ero un po' bevuto e faceva un caldo bestiale...
Serve altro?


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No era dopo mangiato...
> Abbiamo mangiato prima in Osteria ed erano le 14...
> *Casomai forse ero un po' bevuto e faceva un caldo bestiale...*
> Serve altro?


se sente, se sente...lascia fare che se sente...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> se sente, se sente...lascia fare che se sente...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ah si?
Parlaci abbondantemente di come si suona l'organo a canne...
gnurant...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah si?
> Parlaci abbondantemente di come si suona l'organo a *canne*...
> gnurant...


Se vuoi ti spiego come si fumano :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti spiego come si fumano :rotfl:


:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2011)

ma senti ,conte...a te le casalinghe chiedono come si dividono i colorati dal bianco? gli avvocati vogliono da te un'arringa difensiva ?i medici pretendono una dimostrazione sulla cura della gotta?


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma senti ,conte...a te le casalinghe chiedono come si dividono i colorati dal bianco? gli avvocati vogliono da te un'arringa difensiva ?i medici pretendono una dimostrazione sulla cura della gotta?


Mine' sei crudele pero'...

fa tutto parte della cura...assecondalo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma senti ,conte...a te le casalinghe chiedono come si dividono i colorati dal bianco? gli avvocati vogliono da te un'arringa difensiva ?i medici pretendono una dimostrazione sulla cura della gotta?


Il discorso è così.
Le casalinghe non si mettono a parlare di dodecafonia con me.
Gli avvocati non si mettono a parlare di contrappunto con me.
I medici...invece sono molto appassionati...sai c'è Albert Schweitzer di mezzo...

Non vado certo ad insegnare al commerciante di frutta e verdura come vendere...le sue primizie...


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il discorso è così.
> Le casalinghe non si mettono a parlare di dodecafonia con me.
> Gli avvocati non si mettono a parlare di contrappunto con me.
> I medici...invece sono molto appassionati...sai c'è Albert Schweitzer di mezzo...
> ...


anche questo è vero


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il discorso è così.
> Le casalinghe non si mettono a parlare di dodecafonia con me.
> Gli avvocati non si mettono a parlare di contrappunto con me.
> I medici...invece sono molto appassionati...sai c'è Albert Schweitzer di mezzo...
> ...


Il tuo errore concettuale e' ritenere, perche' a posteriori te conviene,  che si parlasse del farla la musica e non di discutere dei vari periodi, dimostrando per giunta, di non conoscere i concetti che inerivano i vari periodi, visto che poi manco si limitano al settore musicale, ma anche all'architettura,alla filosofia, alla psicanalisi, alla pittura, alla letteratura...le influenze sono tutte collegate...

ci stanno in un secolo di flop, ormai tanti testi che descrivono il tutto che meta' basta e pure scambi con altri musicisti come ti dicevo...

come se si parlasse di storia....mica devo ammazza' di nuovo Mussolini a Dongo per parlare di lui con uno storico...ci sono tanti testi
 che se letti attentamente permettono di scambiare opinioni pure con lui se non e' un pallone gonfiato che se buca pure facilmente....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

comunque se volavi piu' basso, ne avresti guadagnato e non sarebbe stato necessario sputtanarti di persona per autocelebrarti, da fallito...

perche' e' stato quello il tuo scopo....l'auto issarti sul piedistallo perche' consapevole di aver fatto una figura di merda e dimostrare al volgo ipso facto la tua competenza.......che non c'entra una beata minchia col resto...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

damme retta, continua a sona' l'organetto pe' le vecchiette che vai bene...sempre se non bevi molto a pranzo e fa troppo caldo...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Il tuo errore concettuale e' ritenere, perche' a posteriori te conviene,  che si parlasse del farla la musica e non di discutere dei vari periodi, dimostrando per giunta, di non conoscere i concetti che inerivano i vari periodi, visto che poi manco si limitano al settore musicale, ma anche all'architettura,alla filosofia, alla psicanalisi, alla pittura, alla letteratura...le influenze sono tutte collegate...
> 
> ci stanno in un secolo di flop, ormai tanti testi che descrivono il tutto che meta' basta e pure scambi con altri musicisti come ti dicevo...
> 
> ...


E qui si chiudono i discorsi.
Capisci perchè ad un certo punto ti mollo?
Con te non si può dialogare mai su niente...
Perchè non sei capace ad un sereno confronto su opinioni differenti...cito che so...l'amato Buscopann...

QUalsiasi argomento per te...serve a mostrare che tu sei acculturato e gli altri ignoranti...

Io ho cercato di parlare di musica in una maniera che fosse pertinente all'argomento trattato...senza dover appesantire...

Non è che non le so le cose...
E' che tu ti rapporti così a me...
Io sono che so un astronomo...e tu mi dici...Ah l'astronomia è importante...vedo delle trasmissioni su sky...che parlano dei pianeti..

Io se non voglio umiliarti...ti dò importanza...e ascolto volentieri la tua competenza in materia.

Da tutto quel che hai scritto sulla musica...hai la competenza dei luoghi comuni...dell'uomo della strada...

Capisci che è dura parlare di Schoenberg con una persona che non conosce la sua musica...

Il mio scopo è: andate a vedere queste cose qui, e fatevi una vostra opinione.

Non capisco perchè qualsiasi sapere venga dagli altri...non lo accetti...

Casso è logico che poi le persone ti scarichino eh?

Allora tu dici...che me ne fotte...fate tutti schifo...

A sto punto....lodati cesto che hai un bel manico.

Ma ripeto ancora una volta...fare tutto un minestron con quei compositori...ti fa fare solo la figura dell'ignorante in materia...vedi tu...


----------



## Sterminator (6 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E qui si chiudono i discorsi.
> Capisci perchè ad un certo punto ti mollo?
> Con te non si può dialogare mai su niente...
> Perchè non sei capace ad un sereno confronto su opinioni differenti...cito che so...l'amato Buscopann...
> ...



Aria fritta...ed il bucio de culo brusa pure ...:rotfl:

io ho chiuso co' te' dalla settimana scorsa....

da prima che te studiassi la storia com'era nel uikkend e su certe affermazioni facessi poi retromarcia...:mrgreen:

se veramente avevi voglia di interagire ti saresti posto diversamente fin dall'inizio....

nun fa' er fesso pe' non anna' in guerra...

ma d'altronde come potevi stando sul piedistallo?nun se sente la voce che arriva dal basso...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Luglio 2011)

Si prospetta un buon ritorno dei tempi vecchi, me lo sento :rotfl:

(Stavolta però ho già il bunker pronto)


----------



## Minerva (7 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Si prospetta un buon ritorno dei tempi vecchi, me lo sento :rotfl:
> 
> (Stavolta però ho già il bunker pronto)


 ci mandi gli altri o vai tu?


----------



## Sterminator (7 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci mandi gli altri o vai tu?


Nell'eventualita' hai deciso a chi lasci i tuoi quadri?:rotfl:

Per me non c'e' niente?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (7 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Nell'eventualita' hai deciso a chi lasci i tuoi quadri?:rotfl:
> 
> *Per me non c'e' niente?*
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 ma certo...ti lascio un'op

	
	
		
		
	


	




era di duchamp:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (7 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma certo...ti lascio un'op
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nun me serve e scommetto che quel deficiente lo usava per lavarsi la faccia...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Un cesso per sostituire il mio che s'e' rotto, ce l'hai?

anche non firmato...me lo firmo e monto io...

poi te chiamo pe' l'inaugurazione...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (7 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> _*Nun me serve e scommetto che quel deficiente lo usava per lavarsi la faccia...*_
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


 
lo sapevo che avresti apprezzato:angeletto:


----------



## Sterminator (7 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo sapevo che avresti apprezzato:angeletto:


Brava...comunque ognuno stupra la propria intelligenza come vuole...

ao' la tua, te dovrebbe fa' causa...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (7 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Brava...comunque ognuno stupra la propria *intelligenza* come vuole...
> 
> ao' la tua, te dovrebbe fa' causa...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 la tua........ops...quale:mrgreen:?


----------



## Sterminator (7 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> la tua........ops...quale:mrgreen:?


Non pervenuta infatti...

vado ad istinto e nel pisciatoio ce piscio solo dentro...:rotfl:

te te lo metti in salotto...

e pure gia' usato...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (7 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Non pervenuta infatti...
> 
> vado ad istinto e nel pisciatoio ce piscio solo dentro...:rotfl:
> 
> ...


 anatema...come dite voi?salotto...ahi ahi ahi...noi open space:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (7 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> anatema...come dite voi?salotto...ahi ahi ahi...noi *open space*:mrgreen:


ma 'ndo abbbiti in un coll senter?:rotfl:

ancora ai Loft stai?

che truzza...banale e dozzinale...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci mandi gli altri o vai tu?


no guarda come si è sviluppata la discussione. un fantastico off topic degno del forum primordiale


----------



## Sterminator (7 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> no guarda come si è sviluppata la discussione. un fantastico off topic degno del forum primordiale


La solita Minerva....:mrgreen:

me sa che sul dozzinale le e' venuta na' paresi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, guardi che oggi non interroghiamo ; magari domani si prepari sul dadaismo :singleeye:



dadaum-pà! dadaum-pà!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> dadaum-pà! dadaum-pà!


Il primo a parlare di dadaismo fu Franz Liszt nei suoi scritti.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma senti ,conte...a te le casalinghe chiedono come si dividono i colorati dal bianco? gli avvocati vogliono da te un'arringa difensiva ?i medici pretendono una dimostrazione sulla cura della gotta?


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Scusa ma la prima mi sta facendo piangere da tanto sto ridendo....


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il discorso è così.
> Le casalinghe non si mettono a parlare di dodecafonia con me.
> Gli avvocati non si mettono a parlare di contrappunto con me.
> I medici...invece sono molto appassionati...sai c'è Albert Schweitzer di mezzo...
> ...


Non c'entra nulla, solo per aggiungere un pò di colore

Un mio amico giornalista aveva invece stabilito il metodo "le prime 20 righe di tutto" che gli permetteva appunto di parlare di dodecafonia con le casalinghe, di bucato con gli avvocati, di legge con i medici, e di medicina coi musicisti.

Adesso si è evoluto e ha elaborato il metodo "le prime 10 righe di tutto".


----------



## Minerva (12 Luglio 2011)

:racchia:





Nausicaa ha detto:


> dadaum-pà! dadaum-pà!


queste son le kessler


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> :racchia:
> queste son le kessler



Hahahahahah!!!!!
ti ho fatto arrabbiare?


----------



## Minerva (12 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hahahahahah!!!!!
> ti ho fatto arrabbiare?


 moltissimolandesina:


----------



## @lex (12 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi fa piacere che tu abbia fruito di questa performance e che essa ti abbia accolto in questo luogo di sofferenza e tribolazione


 ma quale? quella canor-musicale oppure quella pseudo artistica?
dai, la seconda fa veramente cagare
di che si soffre e tribola?


----------



## Minerva (12 Luglio 2011)

Merovingio ha detto:


> ma quale? quella canor-musicale oppure quella pseudo artistica?
> *dai, la seconda fa veramente cagare*
> di che si soffre e tribola?


vomitare volevi dire:mrgreen:
non so ci tribola, sono di passaggio


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2011)

la acca che manca l'ho prestata ieri ad amore mio


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti spiego come si fumano :rotfl:


 a lui???? 
:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti spiego come si fumano :rotfl:


Dai hanno il loro fascino interno viscerale...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HauxyvQoQNo&feature=related


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Luglio 2011)

Le conosco molto bene. Per diversi anni ho studiato le loro polveri e le muffe che crescono su questi polveri - le "mupfe" :rotfl:

Non da confondere con la "mupfel", che è Muschel, ossia mitilo, pronunciato da un pupazzo televisivo anni 70 in Germania (Augsburger Puppenkiste).

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urmel_aus_dem_Eis


----------

